# Gonal F Vs Menopur



## jojo&lt;3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi

Just wondering what are the differences between gonal  f and menopur.

I used menopur on my 1st cycle and responded well ,having around 16 follicles around 18- 24mm in size ,but at EC i  had 7 immature eggs and only 1 mature egg ,which didn't fertilise .

For my next cycle we are changing to gonal f and wonder what my benefits will be to someone who is 28 in age, and Amh is 2 .

jo x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Both act as stimulating drugs to produce the eggs. They act in exactly the same way although pharmacologically are slightly different products. There is no difference between them in terms of successful outcome when used in IVF. Some people may respond slightly better to one over the other but it isn't possible to predict this at the beginning of a cycle.


There is a more detailed explanation of this in previous posts on the board. Will leave links later it I can manage to find the threads again (was a few years back now!)


----------



## jojo&lt;3 (Aug 28, 2012)

thank u xx


----------

